# Commercial Tankless Heater



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Had a call today about a water heater that quit working in a kitchen of a cafe. Its a 250 gal 480v 3 phase electric. Looks like its going to be LOTS of fun getting it out the door to make room for the new one. The owner wants to go back with a tankless if possible. I've done a bit of research and the only brand I've been able to come across so far is Keltech. Anybody have any experience with Keltech tankless heaters? Any feedback or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I've installed and repaired a few Keltech tankless units. They are no better and no worse then any of the other electric tankless units in my opinion. They all suck equally. 

If you have any options besides an electric tankless heater, I would look into that instead.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

With tankless, you really must establish first, what is the GPM demand on that unit. What was the KW supply? Being an electric, even a big one like that, you probably can find a tankless to replace, but the KW will be higher than what you have now , so that will be cost factor.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*tankless in a restraunt*

we got a customer with a RUUD gas commercial tankless in a little diner on the south side of town.... they designed the place as tight as possible and they go tthis tanklss heater about 8 feet up in the air above the slop sink..

the unit has been nothing but trouble since it was installed and it wont keep up with the demand....they have no room for a water softener and they have to delime it about once a month......and they want to change it out.....

I told them i could build a platform out of steel and squeeze a 75 gallon bradford *********** vent heater
back in the same place...and go out the same hole on the side of the building....

I would never , ever get myself in a mess like that..

just give them another commercial electric heater.......


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

welll... I appreciate all the input, but now their "engineering" department has made a decision FOR me, and I just have to install whatever they get.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I have heard that before*



TheSkinnyGuy said:


> welll... I appreciate all the input, but now their "engineering" department has made a decision FOR me, and I just have to install whatever they get.


I suggest you have those "engineers" sign off on 
what every they want you to install...and they dont hold 
you responsible if it dont work like they have 
"ordained and decreed " that it would.......:laughing::yes:


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Is there anyway you could go with a boilermate? assuming they have a boiler... Do they need 180 water for there dish machine or does it already have a booster heater in it. Electric water heaters don't last in our kitchens here on campus, so we started putting in little heat exchange units that utilize steam or boilermates.


----------

